# Bald Mountain State Recreation Area



## Paint Creek Guy (Dec 7, 2010)

I am going to give Turkey hunting a try this spring and I am thinking of going to Bald Mountain State Recreation Area in Oakland Township. Can anyone comment on the hunting pressure this State Rec area gets for Turkey season? Does it see a lot of Turkey hunters? I know it gets a lot of pressure during deer season, I imagine it might be the same for Turkey season. If so, I am going to try some private land (where my chances of success are lower). Thanks.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Public land in southern Mi has limited quota licenses so there can be only so many guys out during each hunt period. It is a great system that allows for quality hunting on state land. I don't know much about the hunting pressure in Bald Mt but in turkey season, it is not like the free for all you get in deer season. It all depends on who gets randomly drawn for each hunt period. I've seen some places get pounded and way over pressured and 3 miles down the road there is nobody there. Then it will change the next week from each hunt period to the next one as a new group of hunters hit the woods. You still run into hunter interference issues from time to time but you can also find places that no one is hunting. The biggest challenge for public land in southern MI is drawing a tag in the license lottery.


----------

